# Icharger 306b question



## Racer17z (Oct 16, 2012)

I have looked at buyung one of these chargers, without knowing a whole lot about this stuff my question is can this charger be set to charge to the correct amps of 4.22 on a 1s lipo? I have an imax b6 right now and i cannot get it to hold at the correct amperage to pass tech.


----------



## sjstretch (Feb 6, 2012)

Racer17z said:


> I have looked at buyung one of these chargers, without knowing a whole lot about this stuff my question is can this charger be set to charge to the correct amps of 4.22 on a 1s lipo? I have an imax b6 right now and i cannot get it to hold at the correct amperage to pass tech.


You can adjust the voltage cut off at 4.22 (or more 4.23, 4.24) to end up with 4.22 at the tech table. Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

What chargers have adjustable cut off voltage? Thunderpower 820 has it. Who else?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

mel said:


> What chargers have adjustable cut off voltage? Thunderpower 820 has it. Who else?


Recent Hyperion chargers have it.


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anybody figured out how too cycle at high discharge rate with powersupply ?


----------



## stevecox (Aug 19, 2010)

There's 2 ways to discharge at a higher discharge rate than what it will do with just the power supply 1 you can discharge into light bulbs or resistors on one bank or 2 you can discharge into another battery on the other bank now this is on the ichargers not sure about the others I know there are some others that do it. By the way if you put 1157 light bulbs toghter you can figure around 2 amps each for them then it will show how many amps you have when you use them on the screen it's a little confusing to start with but it's very nice when you get it done just don't discharge at to high of rate it will hurt your battery's in the long run now you can charge as as high as you like and be ok but they don't like long high amp discharge. That's what I have found and it will run your internal resistance up when done at high levels of discharge. Good luck


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

GFX and you don't have to play around to discharge and get correct numbers


----------



## stevecox (Aug 19, 2010)

*icharger*

If you hook any icharger to your laptop and run a cycle on them you can so much more as far as voltage and amps on the screen it will discharge at around 18.5 amps with it hooked to a power supply but that's a you need to tell what you got as far as battery's go . Most people at our track have never even seen it hooked up to the pc and you can learn so much about a battery on that program. It will show you IR readings ,run time , how long it keeps it above a specific time there's nothing they will not do you just got go take time to understand them . You will be very happy with it if you take time to learn it I promise.


----------

